# Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich meinen char auf die mybuffed seite bekomme?



## Pylonz (27. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab mir dieses blasc geladen und da paar sachen eingetstellt welche chars und server und so aber auf meiner mybuffed seite ist davon nix zu sehen , bräuchte mal jemand der mir erklärt wie das geht danke


----------



## Toastbrod (11. August 2008)

ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  checks irgendwie nich


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (13. August 2008)

Stimmt auffalend. Ich habe in Blasc meinen neuen Char stehen und auch eingetragen das er Ihn gleich Uploaden soll. Leider sehe ich in mybuffed nur 1 Char von meinen 2 Chars.  70er wird angezeigt und mein 9er noch nicht.


----------



## Elinar (30. August 2008)

Habe auch dieses Problem nur ist es bei mir der 70ger wo nicht angezeigt wird. Obwohl ich ein häckchen drin habe das er auf die Seite drauf soll.


----------

